# Z-G cranks??????



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

What ever happened to these being "Released Soon", or have they died a miserable death???

Thanks!!!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The last info I saw was on weight weenies a couple weeks ago. "Supposedly" early February release. Since they're CNC machined, I definitely don't understand what's taken all this time.


----------



## Light-Bikes (Feb 13, 2007)

soonest in march!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

File under vapourware.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

wasfast said:


> The last info I saw was on weight weenies a couple weeks ago. "Supposedly" early February release. Since they're CNC machined, I definitely don't understand what's taken all this time.


I think that obvious. They likely had a hard time meeting the desired weight goal while still having a stiff crank and one that doesn't fail.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

I actually visited their website yesterday and it still lists a Nov '06 release date. Ummmm, Bueller???


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

I actually visited their website yesterday and it still lists a Nov '06 release date. Ummmm, Bueller???


----------

